# Spear round 2



## Spear (Nov 28, 2012)

So I'm just trying to do a light bulk for the next few months. Hope to put on about 10lbs. 

Here is a picture as of today. 

215lbs.


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 28, 2012)

Sexy.  If you would have just pulled those pants down a little more.


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 28, 2012)

looking amazing you pussy wrecker!


----------



## Jada (Nov 28, 2012)

Lookin good spear


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 28, 2012)

He has zero pubes. Very nice.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 28, 2012)

What you running


----------



## Yaya (Nov 28, 2012)

looking great kiddo


----------



## SystM (Nov 28, 2012)

This should be good,
Please share your plans!

You have a perfect starting point, I usually try to have all my team START this lean

Subbed


----------



## Spear (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm just running 500mg of test cyp per week. 

Diet is mostly chicken/steak/brown rice

I shave head to toe


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 28, 2012)

Well you know you shave head to toe. We surely don't.  Share the wealth.


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2012)

What??? no cock & balls??? I am sadly disappointed!

Looking great brother! (slightly homo)


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 28, 2012)

My goal is what u have now... No homo


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 28, 2012)

Subbed....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn bro, your jacked!

Subbed.....


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2012)

looking sexy!


----------



## Spear (Nov 29, 2012)

you guys make me blush. I love each and every one of you deeply. 

Yesterday was shoulders. I worked with my woman, she pushes me pretty hard, and this is the first time i've ever had a workout partner. 

I did teh following: 

Smith machine military press

DB Side latteral raise

Reverse Pec Dec

Seated DB military press

Upright row

BB shrug

DB Shrug

15 min cardio

Abs/calves

Diet was good yesterday. Chicken and rice all day.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 29, 2012)

Good stuff brother but I would respectfully suggest you lose that damn peck deck... do reverse dumbbell flys instead .... that peck deck wrecked my shoulder.... and a whole assload of other brothers... the pressure it puts on your shoulder is unreal. It makes your arm a lever and the fulcrum/hinge is, you guessed it, your shoulder. 

I have damn near the exact same workout scheduled tomorrow morning... lol... calves and all.... 

Add this .....

Looking good brother.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Spear (Nov 30, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Good stuff brother but I would respectfully suggest you lose that damn peck deck... do reverse dumbbell flys instead .... that peck deck wrecked my shoulder.... and a whole assload of other brothers... the pressure it puts on your shoulder is unreal. It makes your arm a lever and the fulcrum/hinge is, you guessed it, your shoulder.
> 
> I have damn near the exact same workout scheduled tomorrow morning... lol... calves and all....
> 
> ...



I actually rarely hit the peck deck, I usually do reverse flys, but showing the lady movements is just easier on machines. I also hit 2 sets of arnold presses on my seated DB military press.


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice, Lattimer, keep it going!


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking good.. (no homo)
How tall are you?
SM


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice spear. Ever seen a grown mans asshole pucker? Well Ill show you the pics later bro


----------



## Spear (Nov 30, 2012)

Superman said:


> Looking good.. (full homo)
> How tall are you?
> SM



6'1"

You boys say the sweetest things to me. You're all really turning me on.


----------



## Spear (Dec 15, 2012)

Things are still going well. Current weight is at 221.

GF is very suspect of how I look. Veins everywhere, pretty lean.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 15, 2012)

Spear said:


> Things are still going well. Current weight is at 221
> 
> BF is very suspect of how I look. Veins everywhere, pretty lean.



I bet he really loves a veiny spear don't worry bro!
Post a pic so we all can see.


----------



## theminister (Dec 15, 2012)

living the life, good for you dude!


----------



## Spear (Dec 15, 2012)

SuperBane said:


> I bet he really loves a veiny spear don't worry bro!
> Post a pic so we all can see.


----------



## Jada (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice!!  damn spear ur veins r showing crazy


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking good brother. We are with you .... you are not alone.... do work!!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 16, 2012)

i would hit it


----------



## Spear (Dec 16, 2012)

ken said:


> i would hit it



You are the bottom.


----------



## Spear (Dec 19, 2012)

Things are still going well, lifting with the girlfriend, body is looking great, and getting compliments in the gym. 

I'm still around 222lbs. 











I'm not sure if anyone wants me to log my workouts, they are pretty easy, and I don't try lifting crazy weight, just try to get the mind/muscle connection, feel the weight, get a good pump

My chest workout was this: 

Flat barbell bench
45 x 20
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 8
315 x 8

Incline Dumb Bell
90 x  15
90 x 15
90 x 15

cable fly
4 sets

dips 
4 sets


----------



## Jada (Dec 19, 2012)

Lookin good spear


----------



## Georgia (Dec 19, 2012)

If I was gay...which I may be...I would spear you so hard


----------



## Spear (Dec 27, 2012)

Georgia said:


> If I was gay...which I may be...I would spear you so hard



niiiiiiiice.


Updated pic.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 27, 2012)

Very solid. Only weaknesses I can tell from these pics are abs and calves. Show us the backside (no homo). The back, calves, all that good stuff


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 27, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Very solid. Only weaknesses I can tell from these pics are abs and calves. Show us the backside (no homo). The back, calves, all that good stuff



he did say he was bulking.  however 315 x 8 for two sets on flat bench i would about have to see to believe.  no offense.  looking solid as hell though dude.  nice work.


----------



## Spear (Dec 27, 2012)

heavydeads83 said:


> he did say he was bulking.  however 315 x 8 for two sets on flat bench i would about have to see to believe.  no offense.  looking solid as hell though dude.  nice work.



I'll get video next chest day for you. 

Here are teh pics you requested Georgia... yes I know my calves suck a big dick.


----------



## Spear (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm going to be dieting starting tomorrow. I have a video shoot on the 10th of January, and they want me leaner.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 27, 2012)

I that a beaver fur in the background?  Lol. Murderer.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 27, 2012)

Still looking good bro......so your up what 7lbs since start right?


----------



## Spear (Dec 27, 2012)

I was 208 at start


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 27, 2012)

How tall are you Spear?


----------



## airagee23 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking good bro. That tat is phat. Been looking to extend mine to my chest aswell


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 27, 2012)

Spear said:


> I was 208 at start



Damn, my bad bro, you hit that goal of 10lbs you wanted!!! F'in impressive brother.


----------



## Spear (Dec 27, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> How tall are you Spear?



I'm 6 foot


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> he did say he was bulking.  however 315 x 8 for two sets on flat bench i would about have to see to believe.  no offense.  looking solid as hell though dude.  nice work.



Here you go, brother.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0P8JaY-FGA


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 8, 2013)

That was fucking light weight you pussy!!  You could have easily got 10


----------



## Georgia (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice stuff Spear. Was definitely light weight. And I see guys 40-50+ pounds heavier than you struggle to get 275 x 1.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think you could of knocked out 11 and maybe 12 with more arch. That 8 was easy for you bro. Nice work.


----------



## BigFella (Jan 8, 2013)

Spear, really good thread. Thanks.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 8, 2013)

great job speare.  and i actually doubted that you had it for 2 sets  however,  I don't no because you smoked that shit pretty fuckin easy.  as stated above - you had a lot more than 8 reps in you.  congratulations big boy.


----------



## Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I most likely could have banged out a few more, but I like to do a few sets of 315 for bench.


----------



## Spear (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Georgia (Jan 8, 2013)

Dang Spear are you juicin' bro? Cause I'm definitely mirin'


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 8, 2013)

Spear man great job so far brother.....I'll keep checking in....!


----------



## g0re (Jan 8, 2013)

Spear said:


>



Looking vascular bro.  Keep doing what your doing!


----------



## Jada (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn great job!


----------



## Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Dang Spear are you juicin' bro? Cause I'm definitely mirin'



Hell na bro! Steroids are bad and on top of that.,, illegal!


----------



## ccpro (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn Spear, 
Pussy, looks, strength....you got it all bro...no homo.


----------



## PFM (Jan 8, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Damn Spear,
> Pussy, looks, strength....you got it all bro...no homo.



Spear has a pussy?


----------



## Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

2 of them actually


----------



## Spear (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a little update on the body. 

Current weight: 219

Going to start dieting down now. Headed to Florida in may and want to be pretty shredded.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't go down to Florida single...you will be banging too many chicks to count


----------



## Spear (Jan 18, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Don't go down to Florida single...you will be banging too many chicks to count



Gf is supposed to be going with me


----------



## Spear (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## bubbagump (Jan 22, 2013)

Sexy sumbitch.  Id definitely hit it.


----------



## Azog (Jan 23, 2013)

Spear said:


>



Damn dude! You have some really nice tiles in your bathroom.


----------



## Azog (Jan 23, 2013)

Joking aside, looking good brother. Please tell me this is after a leg workout, if not I give up now.


----------



## Spear (Jan 23, 2013)

Azog said:


> Joking aside, looking good brother. Please tell me this is after a leg workout, if not I give up now.



Thanks!

No it wasn't actually. I just got out of the shower in the morning and thought I'd snap a pic. Legs are getting some striations in them, but pic doesn't show it.


----------



## Azog (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice work. I gotta catch up now.


----------



## gfunky (Jan 26, 2013)

you are veiny as fuck good work Spear!


----------



## Spear (Feb 20, 2013)

So I'm still runnin gear, and started eating big again. Decided I wanted to gain some more weight. I'm trying to do it slowly, because teh GF doesn't know I'm running stuff... she's very suspect however. 

I hit a 405 on bench last night. Felt really good to do that at 220lbs. 




















This last pic is for all you fanboys. You know who you are.


----------



## Jada (Feb 20, 2013)

Lmfao on that last pic) lookin good spear


----------



## Spear (Feb 20, 2013)

I get a lot of questions about what I eat... Here is a break down.

Wake up: 2 scoops of whey in water
Meal 1: PB&J on some fancy bread that my GF buys.
Meal 2: 10oz chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice
meal 3: 12oz of steak, 3 cups of beans (my biggest meal of the day)
Meal 4: 2 packets of oatmeal
meal 4.5: (post workout) 2 scoops whey in water
meal 5: 10oz chicken and 1 cup of brown rice


----------



## Spear (Feb 23, 2013)

226lbs and growing ladies.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn son. I'm trying to get lean.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 23, 2013)

Momma's going to find out if you dont slow down killa.


----------



## Spear (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with how lean I am. Can still see abs and what not.


----------



## Spear (Feb 23, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Momma's going to find out if you dont slow down killa.



You're 100% correct. But I don't care right now. lol. I'm having awesome gains and feeling great


----------



## Spear (Feb 27, 2013)

I've double my rice intake to 4 cups per day.


----------



## Georgia (Feb 27, 2013)

You're going to get fat now Spear


----------



## Spear (Mar 3, 2013)

Trying to get fat, not working so well. 

226#'s right now. 

Current weight, 226#


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 3, 2013)

Pretty solid for a gay guy.  Great work.


----------



## Spear (Mar 3, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Pretty solid for a gay guy.  Great work.



Trust, the gays like dominating a big guy like me.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn you're killing it bro.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 3, 2013)

FU Spear....that's all I have to say.  BTW, great job!!!!!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 3, 2013)

damn bro.  great work.  nuff said.


----------



## musclebird (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn man this is where i want't be at


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 3, 2013)

Good shit.  I love to see success.  Usually with more clothes on but hey we're all friends here I guess.


----------



## Spear (Mar 7, 2013)

230lbs today. 

Getting quite strong again. I'll try to max out on some lifts in the following weeks.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2013)

looking great!


----------



## Spear (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Jen. I'm done with the bulk for now. Headed to Florida for vacation towards the end of may. Time to diet down a bit and be shredded. Might start a new log for that. My finishing weight was 235.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

Spear you need to revive your old thread...how are you and your girl doing?


----------



## R1rider (Apr 16, 2013)

Great job Spear, great results and looking solid


----------

